# can't believe thars no one form vancouver bc canada



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

can't believe thars no one form vancouver bc canada on her

some New Brunswick, Canada and some Alberta, Canada 

i give the Forum name out all the time quads.ca not that good for 
General Tech and it kinda sucks lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We have some other CA's on here I know, I guess they are just from different parts?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Got some all the way east too...

Coast to coast baby!!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Yea KMK and I are way at the other end of the country but still some Canuks on here :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ur avatar is hilarious! I got an email I need to send you!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

You'd almost think they are from TO the way they talk...........

Nothing in Canada east or west of center of the universe (that's Toronto if you have to ask).


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> We have some other CA's on here I know, I guess they are just from different parts?


ya all just from different parts of canada all far a way form me a lol


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm located east of the "centre of universe"..Between that and "Bytown"
been to the salt water on both sides..


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

cool man


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Western Alberta checking in. Do the rest of you live in igloos as well? My pet polar bear just ran away, if you see him I'll come where you be too an get im bye!


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i have been to Alberta more than once by cars form thar


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

sittin in the middle here, just west of winterpeg


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww yea!!! Crazy Canuks taking over :bigok:


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

som good riding in canada bc


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Muleskinner said:


> My pet polar bear just ran away, if you see him I'll come where you be too an get im bye!


 
Ask BigIzzy, it ran through Winnipeg 3 days ago so they should still be able to see it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i got a friend in kamloops!


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

The igloo joke isn't far off, we have had frost each night for the past 5 days. Quite a June so far. Luckily my bear hasn't shed out yet.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i got a friend in kamloops!


 
i yous to live in kamloops bc it is ok


----------

